# Immer unverschämtere Tricks....



## Hoppel (17 August 2003)

Hallo,

seit mehreren Tagen erreicht mich auf verschiedenen Mailkonten die folgende Spam. Insbesondere den letzten Absatz finde ich geradezu unverschämt...

Gruß!

Hoppel
==============================
Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

hiermit frage ich höflich an, ob ich Ihnen eine Internetpräsenz zeigen darf.
Über 3.000 Spezial-Informationen erwarten Sie dort.
Profis verraten Ihr geheimes Wissen (z.B. kostenlose Infos, ungewöhnliche Jobs und Nebenverdienste, 50% Rabatt bei Flugreisen, Markenartikel bis zu 50% billiger, Geld zurück beim Einkauf und vieles, vieles mehr).
Sollten Sie an diesen Informationen interessiert sein, dann senden Sie diese Mail an [email protected] zurück.
Sie erhalten schnellstmöglichst kostenlos und unverbindlich Zugang zu diesem Portal.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Marcel van Bergen

.................

Spam-Hinweis: Seit letztem Jahr sitze ich wegen einem Motorradunfall im Rollstuhl. Nun habe ich wieder Lebensmut und eine für mich sinnvolle Tätigkeit im Internet gefunden. Deshalb bitte ich Sie, mich nicht wegen dieser Mail zu verurteilen. Sollten Sie sich gestört fühlen, bitte ich um Entschuldigung für diese Mail.


----------



## Dino (17 August 2003)

Hi, Hoppel!

Mal so von Hase zu Hase  

Würdest Du mir den Quelltext der Mail (inkl. Header) per PN schicken? Mal so rein interessehalber...

Gruß
Dino


----------



## Hoppel (17 August 2003)

Hallo,

dank Dino habe ich mich mal näher mit dem armen Spam-Versender beschäftigen können.

Es wird auf eine Seite beworben, die ein geradezu erstaunliches Sammelsurium von (natürlich nicht) kostenlosen Angeboten feilbietet. Dort werden von einem Doktortitel mit Promotionsurkunde für schlappe 10.000 € über die unausrottbaren Produkte zur Penis-Verlängerung auch angebliche "Geheimreporte" angeboten.

Ein kleines Beispiel will ich dem interessierten Leser nicht vorenthalten:



> Warum bezahlen Sie noch teures Wasser?
> 
> Wenn man sich den Wasserzähler genauer anschaut, so stellt man fest, dass das System ziemlich simpel aufgebaut ist. Der Zähler ist an ein Wasserrohr angeschlossen. In dem Wasserrohr befindet sich ein Rädchen, welches sich je nach Wasserdruck schneller oder langsamer dreht. Dieses Rädchen treibt den Wasserzähler an. D.h. Wenn wir den Wasserhahn ganz aufmachen, läuft das Wasser ziemlich stark, demnach ist auch der Wasserdruck, der sich im Rohr aufgebaut hat sehr hoch, das Rädchen dreht sich schnell und treibt den Wasserzählerstand in die Höhe.
> Da das Rädchen einen Mechanismus (den Zählerstand) antreibt, erfährt das Rädchen einen gewissen Reibeffekt, welches das Rädchen einem geringen Widerstand aussetzt........



Nun muß man natürlich erst mal sein sauer verdientes Geld hingeben.... 

Dumm sind die Spammer auch noch - das alles ist auf einer in Deutschland registrierten Domäne nachzulesen....

Apropo registriert: scheint auch ganz schön mobil zu sein, der angebliche Rollstuhfahrer. Mal hat er eine Domäne in Bregenz, mal in Antwerpen. Auch Santa Monica/USA gehört zu seinen Geschäftsorten. In etlichen Eintragungen im Usernet ist er übrigens auch nicht mehr behindert - hier heißt es lapidar 



> P.S. Sie erhalten diese persönliche Mail, weil Sie als Member angemeldet sind.



Was macht man nur mit solchen Typen?

Gruß!

Hoppel


----------



## Dino (17 August 2003)

Oh! Ich sehe, Du bist da schon wesentlich weiter gekommen...  

Gruß
Dino


----------



## bahnrolli (18 August 2003)

Hoppel schrieb:
			
		

> [...]
> Was macht man nur mit solchen Typen?
> 
> Gruß!
> ...



einen glatten Genickbruch wünschen.

Dann stimmt wenigstens die Werbemail.... :-? 

Mit bedeckten Grüßen aus Waldau
Bahnrolli


----------



## Hoppel (18 August 2003)

Hallo,

folgendes kam eben als Antwort auf meine Aufforderung, sämtliche Daten offen zu legen, von unserem armen rollstuhlfahrenden Marcel rein <vor Lachen eine Grube in sein Zimmer grabend>:



> Sehr geehrter Herr xxx,
> 
> Ihre obige Mail ist bei mir vorhin eingegangen. gerne beantworten ich Ihre diesbezüglichen Fragen und teile Ihnen mit, dass ich keinerlei Aufzeichnungen oder sonstige Daten über Ihre Person haben. Es lag mir nur ihre eMail-Adresse vor.
> 
> ...



Neben den üblichen Adressen (epost, DENIC) habe ich diesmal auch den Behindertenverband und die Staatsanwalt verständigt. 

Gruß!

Hoppel


----------



## AmiRage (18 August 2003)

"In fröhlicher Runde in der Kölner Altstadt auf einen Bierdeckel gekritzelt von Frank" ... also manche wissen anscheinend nicht, wann man besser aufhört.


----------



## Dino (18 August 2003)

Sach' ma', Hoppel, kennst Du irgendeinen Frank, der Deine Mailadresse haben könnte? Vielleicht im Zusammenhang mit Behindertenarbeit?

Das Kuriose ist, dass dieser rollstuhlfahrende Weltreisende offensichtlich die Zeit hat, Dir eine ganz individuelle Mail zu schicken. Ein Spammer, der mit einer umfangreichen Mail-Aktion für seine Seite und seine Angebote wirbt und dabei mit seinem wirklichen Namen und nachvollziehbarer Domain auftritt, dürfte soviel Proteste reinbekommen, dass es maximal für einen Formbrief als Antwort reichen dürfte. 

Gruß
Dino


----------



## Devilfrank (18 August 2003)

Also ich war´s nicht!
 :lol: 
Ich trinke nämlich kein Bier. Nämlich, nämlich...


----------



## AmiRage (18 August 2003)

Dino schrieb:
			
		

> Sach' ma', Hoppel, kennst Du irgendeinen Frank, der Deine Mailadresse haben könnte?


Der müsste dann aber einen ganzen Bierdeckel vollgekritzelt haben, da Hoppel auf mehreren Mailkonten den Spam bekommen hat.


----------



## Hoppel (19 August 2003)

Hallo,



> Das Kuriose ist, dass dieser rollstuhlfahrende Weltreisende offensichtlich die Zeit hat, Dir eine ganz individuelle Mail zu schicken. Ein Spammer, der mit einer umfangreichen Mail-Aktion für seine Seite und seine Angebote wirbt und dabei mit seinem wirklichen Namen und nachvollziehbarer Domain auftritt, dürfte soviel Proteste reinbekommen, dass es maximal für einen Formbrief als Antwort reichen dürfte.



Es ist eine Standardantwort. Der gleiche Frank in der gleichen Kneipe irgendwo in Köln muß ein laufendes Mail-Gehirn sein - in anderen Foren wurde nämlich genau die gleiche Ansage gepostet, von Leuten, die sich ebenfalls durch diese Mail gestört fühlten und ebenso die Story vom Frank als Antwort zurückbekamen. Es ist alles nur eine billige Ausrede.

Übrigens bekam ich heute morgen gleich noch ne Mail in dieser Sache - ich habe fast geheult   und gleich noch eine Mail an den Provider von denen geschrieben, damit den Spammern das Handwerk gelegt wird. Ich bin halt zu mitleidig...  

Ich stufe das ebenfalls als Standardbrief ein... 

Gruß!

Hoppel



> Sehr geehrter Herr xxx,
> ich verstehe Ihre Handlungsweise aber ich habe Ihnen keine Mail geschickt und somit habe ich auch keinerlei Daten von Ihnen.
> Aber ich weiss, weshalb Sie auf mich zukommen. Marcel van Bergen, ein guter Freund von mir, benutzt des öfteren meinen Account. Da ich am Wochenende nicht anwesend war, hat er sich meines Computers bedient.
> Ich habe bereits mit Herrn van Bergen gesprochen und er hat mir versprochen, keine Mails mehr zu versenden.
> ...


----------

